# access to another pc in the same network



## beaditya (Dec 14, 2004)

me and my cousin are on the same cable net network, the thing is my cousin has challenged me to get access to his system without him authorizin me to do so!!

he has a put up a password and username to access his system,.........i just wanna know if i can get access to his system???

of course this is not illegal coz its totally fine with both of us,so any of u guys can help me plz do............................

if this is not app to talk on the forum "pm" me or mail me at beaditya2@rediffmail.com


uhh cum'on guys dont delete this post plz................................


PS: my ip is 192.168.0.112 and his is 192.168.0.125

our service providers is 192.168.0.1


----------



## alib_i (Dec 14, 2004)

contact this guy on yahoo messenger ..
id= gauravsaha007
just dont tell him I gave u this id
he can help .. im sure he can


----------



## imprince (Dec 14, 2004)

alib_i said:
			
		

> contact this guy on yahoo messenger ..
> id= gauravsaha007



who is he


----------



## suhas_sm (Dec 14, 2004)

use a Trojan then 
infect him with a trojan binded with other file ... the latest smart trojans kills firewalls n antiviruses also. then njoy


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 14, 2004)

Listen tell us these thing please..
1) Does he use a firewall ...which one...
2) Does he have an antivirus installed...( Most of the torjons are detected with Antivirus and then since he is definatly on 24 hrs net good chances are he is using the antivirus which is pretty much updated )
3) Whats his subnet and Gateway config...since you know his Ip pretty much chances are you m know above..or if you are on same network even your are the same as his.
        i think the best way you can gain access to his system is finding up a open port by running port scan. Tell us the open port and we will get you with the software to take advantage of the open port to gain access
        Getting your Lan connection under trusted zone if he is using firewall is also a good way ..
        Something adventerous ....go in his house someday when he is not ther or not aware of..play with this Firewall...or hide a Bluetooth adapter and  use float agent software to access his files .

   BEST LUCK


----------



## theraven (Dec 14, 2004)

there was a "help me" post on this in this months digit
its very simple actually 
ping ur friends computer
if u can ping him u can access his comp !
if not ... setup an FTP server on his comp eg bulleproof server
and then access his comp


----------



## alib_i (Dec 14, 2004)

imprince said:
			
		

> alib_i said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just some one i know whu actively involves himself in this hacking business
he has a few tools to do the same ..
u can chat with him ..

-----
alibi


----------



## beaditya (Dec 14, 2004)

i dnt think my cousin uses a firewall , our subnet is 255.255.255.0

and our gateway is 192.168.0.1

dns 202.56.240.5
      202.56.250.5



and  'yes'   i can ping his system, so plz tell how i can get the access

@raven                
             wht digit r u talkin bout?............is that the mag??

i have the mag in my hand will see it now..........and reply


----------



## theraven (Dec 14, 2004)

yes i mean digit the mag
see in the help section
theyve just mentioned what ive mentioned
anyways if u can ping him its simple
in ur web browser/ explorer window address bar just type in

```
\\XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX
```
ofcourse replace all thos X's by ur friends IP address
make sure u both have sharing enabled .. and ARE sharing folders !
IF this doesnt work then setup an FTP server


----------

